# Video Editing



## pcharles93 (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of any video editing programs better than Movie Maker? Also, I want to start programming before school starts to get a head start. Are there any easy to understand tutorials on that?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 14, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Does anyone know of any video editing programs better than Movie Maker? Also, I want to start programming before school starts to get a head start. Are there any easy to understand tutorials on that?



I don't know much, but here's a list: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_editing_software

By programming, do you mean with regards to video editing, or a specific language, or what?

Edit: lol at system requirements... there are more editors listed for Windows than Macs, which are supposed to be good for that... maybe the windows ones suck more, so they need more of them... but I doubt the Adobe ones are bad...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 14, 2008)

For programming, I mean HTML and C++. My school's courses on computers for sophomores aren't very difficult for me so I want to learn as much about programming in the summer so I can just breeze through that single class.


----------



## Musselman (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony Vegas Pro 8.0


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 15, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> For programming, I mean HTML and C++. My school's courses on computers for sophomores aren't very difficult for me so I want to learn as much about programming in the summer so I can just breeze through that single class.



C++, I recommend Dev-C++ as an editor (sort of like _the_ editor for windows imo), and the tutorial at cplusplus.com.

HTML isn't typically considered programming... its more just... designing. There are coutless editors, but the nicest ones will probably cost you money (like Dreamweaver)... I usually just use wordpad/notepad though. There's a list of editors online on wikipedia of course. For starters, a wysiwyg editor might be nice. For a tutorial, a site that has some very good web authoring tutorials is w3schools.com.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 15, 2008)

I use Sony Vegas as well and I find it pretty great


----------



## tim (Jul 16, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > For programming, I mean HTML and C++. My school's courses on computers for sophomores aren't very difficult for me so I want to learn as much about programming in the summer so I can just breeze through that single class.
> ...



NO! DevC++ really sucks. It's buggy and old. I recommend Code::Blocks.

btw. DevC++ and Code::Blocks aren't just editors, they are IDEs.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 14, 2009)

*Video Editing program*

Which one do you use? I need one because windows movie maker doesn't support the .MP4 , is there a codec pack I can download or does anybody know a good one? (I'm a pc Windows vista user)

I'm sorry if this is a "nooby" question but I'm new to video editing etc...

Thanks in Advance


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 14, 2009)

Definitely DO NOT use Movie Maker. I use Adobe Premiere Pro CS3, and it gets the job done fine for me. I don't do anything too demanding, but if you're mainly interested in just cutting up the video and adding titles, pictures, music, transitions and simple video effects, it's great.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

Pff, movie maker sucks. I like Sony Vegas.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 14, 2009)

Is there any program thats for free ? Or do I have to pay for a decent program and yes it's only for music, titles....


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

Pietersmieters said:


> Is there any program thats for free ? Or do I have to pay for a decent program and yes it's only for music, titles....



Uh, you can download the trial for Vegas Pro 8.0 and then just use a hack to get the registration key...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 15, 2009)

i'm using a programm called 'VideoImpression', but it sucks!
I like 'windows movie maker', but I am making videos with .MOV but I will buy a really good camcorder soon  and then HQ videos, yeah


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 something for beginners? I'm sometimes pissed of with WMM as well and I heard Sony Vegas is kinda advanced, so I might consider this.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 15, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any program thats for free ? Or do I have to pay for a decent program and yes it's only for music, titles....
> ...



That doesn't sound very legal...


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2009)

For you with the .mp4 and .mov problems: You could convert your files to formats your favorite video editors can use. I'm using Prism for that. Not sure it's the best, but it does a good job and is free.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 15, 2009)

Vollständig kostenlos?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> For you with the .mp4 and .mov problems: You could convert your files to formats your favorite video editors can use. I'm using Prism for that. Not sure it's the best, but it does a good job and is free.



also, http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html <- Super works nicely as well


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 15, 2009)

Then your going to transcode it and then transcode it again when editing. Thats just gonna make the quality teh poo!


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> Then your going to transcode it and then transcode it again when editing. Thats just gonna make the quality teh poo!


Not if you're just changing the container format and keep the actual video data the same. And editing can often keep much of the original data, too, only reencoding where edited. And even if you completely reencode, the quality loss isn't that bad. And if you're just going to put it on youtube, then it doesn't matter much anyway.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 15, 2009)

Is there a video program that flips the video so it's a mirror image of what was recorded? I have a mac, and whenever I record something, it's always mirrored. If I had it working normal, then I would put some videos up myself.


----------



## WaffleCake (Mar 15, 2009)

Premiere can do that.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 15, 2009)

MistArts said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



Pffffffft 

Anyway, I also use Sony Vegas.


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2009)

cheiney said:


> Is there a video program that flips the video so it's a mirror image of what was recorded? I have a mac, and whenever I record something, it's always mirrored. If I had it working normal, then I would put some videos up myself.



How do you record? I've no problems with mirrored videos.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 15, 2009)

MistArts said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Pietersmieters said:
> ...



It's broken anyway


----------



## cheiney (Mar 15, 2009)

tim said:


> cheiney said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a video program that flips the video so it's a mirror image of what was recorded? I have a mac, and whenever I record something, it's always mirrored. If I had it working normal, then I would put some videos up myself.
> ...



Through the iSight.


----------



## tim (Mar 15, 2009)

cheiney said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > cheiney said:
> ...



That's the camera, i mean which program do you use? iMovie works perfectly for me. Photo Booth does mirror the image, but you can't record videos with it anyway.


----------



## cheiney (Mar 15, 2009)

tim said:


> cheiney said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



You can record videos through Photo Booth, and that's what I typically used. I haven't tried iMovie yet, I'll try it right now.


----------



## mazei (Mar 16, 2009)

I love using Sony Vegas. Gets easy after a while. I wanna try using Adobe Premier but too used to Vegas.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 16, 2009)

i think Camtasia is the best, or at least the best i've used


----------



## (R) (Dec 7, 2009)

*Need reccomendations for video editing softwares*

I need a better software than moviemaker It needs to be a fast(non java) install, must be easy to use, and must offer a timer within my videos... for cubing times.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 7, 2009)

Same here.
I need something better than the good ol' MOVIEMK.exe.
Also, does Vegas 9 have PIP?


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 7, 2009)

Cyberlink PowerDirector can be bought relatively cheap and is a great program. It can make videos like this one:






It only costs about 70$


----------



## (R) (Dec 7, 2009)

maybe a free one, im not looking for anything too fancy, I just need to fit the requirements above


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 7, 2009)

(R) said:


> maybe a free one, im not looking for anything too fancy, I just need to fit the requirements above



From what I know, none of the video editing programs that do anything more then WMM are free.


----------



## Parity (Feb 25, 2010)

*video editing help?*

http://www.youtube.com/user/pyrobooby#p/u/0/zMwyvWfcncs
On this video he is talking to himself.
You can tell what I mean.
Is there a tutorial on youtube of how to do this?I only have WMM.


----------



## Owen (Feb 25, 2010)

You make two videos, and cut of half of the one on top.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 25, 2010)

You can't do that in WMM.
It's pretty simple though really.
Just film the scene twice (once with you in each location), Then layer the two videos on top of each other in the timeline, and use a mask to cut one of them in half. Basically, you show the left half of one video, and the right half of another one. If you move the camera, or if anything is happening in the background, it screws the whole thing up.


----------



## Parity (Feb 25, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> You can't do that in WMM.
> It's pretty simple though really.
> Just film the scene twice (once with you in each location), Then layer the two videos on top of each other in the timeline, and use a mask to cut one of them in half. Basically, you show the left half of one video, and the right half of another one. If you move the camera, or if anything is happening in the background, it screws the whole thing up.



So what is this called?


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 25, 2010)

Called? I'm not sure if there is any particular name for this effect...
You just need software that can handle multiple video layers, and supports masking.


----------



## Parity (Feb 25, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Called? I'm not sure if there is any particular name for this effect...
> You just need software that can handle multiple video layers, and supports masking.



Can you tell me of a free software that will do it?


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 25, 2010)

I dunno, the software I use is pretty expensive. I'm not sure if there is any free ones that can do it.

Technically you could use AviSynth. But if you are kind of a non-technical person, you might sooner kill yourself than figure out how to do it with that.


----------



## Parity (Feb 25, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I dunno, the software I use is pretty expensive. I'm not sure if there is any free ones that can do it.
> 
> Technically you could use AviSynth. But if you are kind of a non-technical person, you might sooner kill yourself than figure out how to do it with that.



Do you think sony vegas can do it?


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 25, 2010)

Parity said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, the software I use is pretty expensive. I'm not sure if there is any free ones that can do it.
> ...



Yea.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Parity said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, the software I use is pretty expensive. I'm not sure if there is any free ones that can do it.
> ...



Sony Vegas can, but it's expensive...


----------



## BigGreen (Feb 26, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I dunno, the software I use is pretty expensive. I'm not sure if there is any free ones that can do it.
> 
> Technically you could use AviSynth. But if you are kind of a non-technical person, you might sooner kill yourself than figure out how to do it with that.



dude i love avisynth.


----------



## Edam (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it'd fall under the name compositing, as I to composit the footage. Masks is how you'd do it just as zarxrax described. Loads of program could do it, final cut pro, avid, adobe premiere pro, adobe after effects, Sony Vegas. I'm not too sure about free programs though. Maybe try googling 'free compositing software'


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.3dbuzz.com/vbforum/showthread.php?117750-List-of-free-compositing-editing-tools


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cyberlink Powerdirector?

I use it and it's good!
Or, spend hundreds of dollars on a mac and get imovie.
i love imovie! (i have a mac )


----------



## Innocence (Feb 26, 2010)

So, technically iMovie is free, but afaik for macs final cut express is cheap and good.

Just wanted to add that.


----------



## koreancuber (May 13, 2010)

*Video editing software*

Which editing software should I use? I'm thinking of Sony Vegas Pro 9 or Adobe Premiere Pro CS4 or CS5, but I can't decide. So... which editing software do you use, and why do you recommend it? 

PS: Please do not use any money related arguments, cause my dad will support me on that.


----------



## BigGreen (May 13, 2010)

Avisynth


Spoiler


----------



## Kirjava (May 13, 2010)

I knew you'd say Avisynth XD

I'm using kino at the moment, but will probably find something fancier sooner or later.


----------



## koreancuber (May 14, 2010)

lol, forgot to add a poll. 

I used vegas, but I had to download too many plugins (Newblue FX, etc) to get some good effects. Does Adobe premiere Pro cs4/cs5 have better effects? Also, what's Adobe After Effects?


----------



## nitrocan (May 14, 2010)

I use Adobe After Effects, it gives me lots of freedom. Haven't used it in a while though.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 14, 2010)

I have none on my computer so I use iMovie on my sisters...


----------



## kprox1994 (May 14, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I have none on my computer so I use iMovie on my sisters...



I'm assuming that your computer is a windows machine, if so you have movie maker, yes it sucks but it is still an editing software.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 14, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I have none on my computer so I use iMovie on my sisters...
> ...



My camera uses quicktime. Quicktime =/= wwm


----------



## Andreaillest (May 14, 2010)

I use Sony Vegas pro 8. It's very cool with so many useful functions. It can make crappy picture quality better and other things. It takes some time getting used too. Trying to figure out this and that, but it is well worth it. One thing I dislike about it though is that it takes a very long time to render a video. It really depends on the length and any other added material. I'm sure other editing softwares take an amount of time to render too, but I just want the video to finish already! =)


----------



## shelley (May 14, 2010)

Kdenlive, because I couldn't get Kino to work well.


----------



## brunson (May 14, 2010)

http://www.pitivi.org/ is the new hotness on Linux. I don't know if it runs on Windows, because I don't care. 

I've used Kino and Cinellera, but Kino was kind of clunky and Cinellera was just baffling because I'm not a video editing professional. Pitivi is about as straightforward as iMovie, but I don't have a decent Mac, so I don't use iMovie any more.


----------



## Edward (May 14, 2010)

Kdenlive...
I like it, it feels like Vegas.


----------



## Zarxrax (May 14, 2010)

Vegas and Premiere Pro are both rather equally matched in terms of features, but they have radically different interfaces. I think Premiere Pro is more intuitive, but Vegas is probably faster once you learn it.

After Effects is not good for editing, but it lets you add lots of cool effects and graphics and stuff. It has a rather steep learning curve compared to the others, but its also really fun.


----------



## Carson (May 14, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Vegas and Premiere Pro are both rather equally matched in terms of features, but they have radically different interfaces. I think Premiere Pro is more intuitive, but Vegas is probably faster once you learn it.



I find this to be quite the opposite. It is probably just me, but anything made by adobe confuses me... things just aren't where I would expect them to be. I tried Premiere Pro for awhile, but I eventually just gave up. I do think Premiere is far superior to Vegas however, even if I personally don't prefer it.

Badmephisto has a nice tutorial vid on Sony Vegas. It covers only the most basic features, but it's enough to get you started.


----------



## koreancuber (May 14, 2010)

I agree that Adobe confuses me. I got Aftereffects after seeing some of Video copilot's products. What are some good tutorials out there for Aftereffects?


----------



## Zarxrax (May 14, 2010)

I dunno, I just always thought that vegas was really confusing. You would never even know how to split a clip unless you read the manual, because it requires using a keyboard button. Whereas with premiere, there are tools that you select in order to perform whatever operations you want.


----------



## youthedog4 (May 14, 2010)

Download Sony Vegas, Premiere and After Effects. Use all three. Too many pro/cons with them.


----------



## Micael (May 14, 2010)

You can try Adobe Premiere Pro for free (trial).


----------



## ben1996123 (May 14, 2010)

Ulead video studio 11.


----------



## NoahE (May 14, 2010)

I recently got vegas pro 9 and i love it. I was going to the less expensive software that sony also sells but realized that you can only overlap maximum of 4 tracks and that really limits you. I dont really find vegas pro 9 confusing especailly after fooling around with it after awhile.


----------



## koreancuber (May 14, 2010)

lol, I just tried my friend's After effects (after downloading a trial version, but failing), and it's too hard. I should get vegas.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 15, 2010)

Vegas pro 9. It's awesome


I, too, have tried Adobe premiere Pro...and it is wayyy too confusing (Premiere Elements was the easiest by far, but it's not compatible with Windows 7  )

But I really don't recommend buying either. It's way too much money.


----------



## Owen (May 15, 2010)

I have Vegas Studio movie studio 9, and have never found anything any other software can do, that it can't. It seems to be just about perfect for me!


----------



## spunkymp4 (May 15, 2010)

I use Vegas pro 9.0. My bro uses Final Cut Pro HD at school and he hates it and says Vegas is 100000x better(I think he's just anti-Apple).


----------



## RubiksDude (May 16, 2010)

iMovie and HD works fine for me.


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 5, 2010)

*[Help thread] Video Editing*

Hi guys,

I want to have myself cubing on tape and I a going to do that right now.

my question is: which video edit program do you use?

,Boaz


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL8rL_dEXcc

Or if you're a linux or mac guy, http://www.kdenlive.org/ is pretty sexy, free, and opensource.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 5, 2010)

Windows Movie Maker, I just use it for putting a song in the video, or making some sub titles, and cutting vid's. If you want to edit really professional, I don't think Movie Maker is good for you, but if you don't, it could be a good program for you.


----------



## BigGreen (Jun 5, 2010)

Aviutl and Avisynth


----------



## HenryJade (Jun 5, 2010)

sony vegas


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 5, 2010)

owk thanks guys


----------



## randomlugia (Jun 6, 2010)

Sony Vegas is the best you can get, but it's pretty expensive.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2010)

randomlugia said:


> Sony Vegas is the best you can get, but it's pretty expensive.



If you actually spend money to get it
Sony Vegas
Windows Live Movie Maker (Windows Vista/7)
Windows Movie Maker (XP)


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21157


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2010)

Corel Video Studio Pro X3


----------



## Erdos (Jun 7, 2010)

Windows Movie Maker is a basic program if you just want to cut, paste, render, etc. For more advanced programs that'll require a few tutorials to understand, I strongly recommend Sony Vegas. It CAN be free if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 1, 2010)

*Video Edit*

What is a good program (preferably free) to use to do video editing??? Wanting to start a YouTube channel and would like to not have such raw clips and make it look somewhat decent, lol


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 1, 2010)

Avisynth


Spoiler


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 1, 2010)

If you use a PC, it shound come with a program called "Windows Movie Maker." It's really not a bad program and very user friendly. Very easy to use.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 6, 2015)

*Video editing software/converter?*

Hi,

I have a Sony Alpha58 and I want to try this cam for some future videos, however this cam only recordes in MP4 or AVCHD, while AVCHD is quite uncommon (I think). But I can't find a good editing software which can handle these modes, WMM eg. doesn't work. 

Does someone know a good editing software or video converters etc. for it? Which is cheap or even free  
I use Windows fyi

Thanks!


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 9, 2015)

You could try to download K-Lite codec for moviemaker.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 16, 2015)

Light works might be able to handle AVCHD


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 20, 2015)

*Help pls im such a noob*

This is probably a very nooby question, and probably asked before, but I've been searching for what seems like hours, but what program can I use to speed up videos for BLD? Have it normal speed for the first couple of seconds, then speed up the solving, then back to normal. Help? I tried lightworks, but that was waaaaaaaay too confusing. I don't need to make a movie, just something to speed up and slow down videos would be nice. An android app would be perfect, but computer program is also okay.


----------



## youSurname (Sep 20, 2015)

Is this for exporting or just for viewing? If viewing, VLC is easy.


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 20, 2015)

For YouTube..... sorry its not specific, but what I want to do is after the edit is done, directly upload the new file to YT. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## youSurname (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh ok. What OS are you on? I assume you are looking for freeware software?


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 20, 2015)

Android 4.4.2 galaxy s3
Windows 7 idk what version it is

Yes free


----------



## 00 (Sep 20, 2015)

windows movie maker


----------



## josh42732 (Sep 20, 2015)

Doesn't work I tried downloading it on my comp but didn't work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## youSurname (Sep 20, 2015)

Try Hitfilm Express https://hitfilm.com/express. Should be enough. I used it once (barely) but my brother uses the paid version and it's quite powerful. That said, speeding stuff up is pretty basic.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 20, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> This is probably a very nooby question, and probably asked before, but I've been searching for what seems like hours, but what program can I use to speed up videos for BLD? Have it normal speed for the first couple of seconds, then speed up the solving, then back to normal. Help? I tried lightworks, but that was waaaaaaaay too confusing. I don't need to make a movie, just something to speed up and slow down videos would be nice. An android app would be perfect, but computer program is also okay.



If I remember correctly, you could just use Windows Movie Maker. If you split your clips into the parts where you want it normal, fast, and normal then you can just go to video tools and adjust the speed of the middle segment in your video. Just like this:

http://www.solveyourtech.com/how-speed-up-clip-windows-live-movie-maker/


----------

